# DDL file missing how to i fix that??



## TheUzIKing (Aug 9, 2003)

how do i fix something when a ddl file is missing plz help me if you need to know which one it is tell me


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

What .DLL files do you need and what error messages are you getting?


----------



## Goldtoes (Aug 10, 2003)

do u mean a DLL or a DDL...if you are missing a .DLL file, just type the name of the file you are missing HERE in the "search DLL files" section of the browser, download the file and send it to your SYSTEM/SYSTEM32 folder =D


----------



## Aaron.W (May 9, 2003)

Google for it. Every DLL ever made is available somewhere. ;]


----------



## Goldtoes (Aug 10, 2003)

if u search google for a dll file, the first web site u can download from on the list will be www.dll-files.com, which i have linked to


----------



## TheUzIKing (Aug 9, 2003)

its called um AGTCOMM thats the dll files missing


----------



## Aaron.W (May 9, 2003)

After upgrading to GuruNet, my Alt-click doesn't work anymore. I tried changing the hotkey to a different combination but it still doesn't work. I have to type into the TopicBar to do a lookup?


----------

